# Perseus System Poll



## Perseus

Which of the following describes you best?


----------



## εmptε

*Questioner
Informative
Creator

What does that say about me?
*


----------



## Antagonist

Questioner
Informative
Controller

roud::crazy:


----------



## Perseus

*Beta*



Ookami said:


> *Questioner
> Informative
> Creator
> 
> What does that say about me?
> *


The system is under beta test

*Questioner NP
Informative NJ
Creator TJ*

NTJ leaning towards the P scale


----------



## Perseus

*Beta*



Antagonist said:


> Questioner
> Informative
> Controller
> 
> roud::crazy:



*Questioner NP
Informative NJ
Controller* * TJ*

NTJ leaning towards the P scale


----------



## εmptε

Perseus said:


> The system is under beta test
> 
> *Questioner NP
> Informative NJ
> Creator TJ*
> 
> NTJ leaning towards the P scale


*So, I might be correct about me being closer to a 'Fox' then a 'Wolf'?

As you said in another thread Foxes are ENTJs that lean toward P.

Even though I'm still sure I'm ENTP, and you can probably see this from my 'Which fictional character do you identify with' post where I analyze myself.
*


----------



## matilda

Questioner
Diplomatic 
Creator

:happy:


----------



## WickedQueen

Arranger
Questioner
Controller

*Sigh*


----------



## Perseus

matilda said:


> Questioner
> Diplomatic
> Creator
> 
> :happy:


Questioner NP
Diplomatic NF
Creator TP

INTP with a low T leaning towards INFP. This is very much like me. However, I have found that my diplomancy is lacking by personal characteristics. Diplomatic behaviour is a skill I have to act on, by biting my tongue. I do have a strong authentic streak though, at the expense of rational resolution. I might not work for the Corporation if I don't like their ethics, whereas a true rational will justify this.


----------



## Perseus

WickedQueen said:


> Arranger
> Questioner
> Controller
> 
> *Sigh*


Arranger SF (your crazy bit)
Questioner NP
Controller  TJ

However, you are an ESTJ. I suspect your Thinking is quite high, despite the crazy non-thinking moments.

A definite strong leaning towards ESTP though, the dangerous Big Cats. I suspect calculated craziness for shock effect: Goth-way. A bit of a Lion in you! *

I would say that you are really ESTP.*


----------



## Perseus

New Soul is an ISTJ with a lot of cattiness ISFP. Should do well in the modern office as an underdog with a bit of cat-like nous. The New World Order. You name is well chosen. 

Find a breed of Dog with cat-like breeding for your animal type. I am not so well up on Dog breeds. I was thinking of a Japanese breed.


----------



## Linesky

Gave me a hard time Perseus, but finally went for: Questioner - Supporter - Informative 
(not in order particularly)


----------



## greencore

It took me a while, I think it was close. I choose Strategic Arranger Creator.


----------



## Perseus

*Questors are Young at Heart*



skyline said:


> Gave me a hard time Perseus, but finally went for: Questioner - Supporter - Informative
> (not in order particularly)




Questioner (NP)
Supporter (FP)
Informative (NJ)

NFJ leaning towards NFP

INFJ Skylark
ENFJ Teacher

Young people may mimic some characteristics of their teachers? (and their real self may be disguised?)

An NFJ would be the right type for leaving school and going to University.


----------



## Perseus

greencore said:


> It took me a while, I think it was close. I choose Strategic Arranger Creator.



Strategic NT
Arranger SF
Creator TP

I am not sure about you. Well rounded person ? 

I suspect the allocation of Arranger may be wrong. This was a difficult allocation. Keirsey has Arranger as NTJ and this may be your type. I was not happy as I know ESFPs that arrange things. Rearrange their faces and give them all another name!

If I put Artist instead of Arranger, what would you choose?


----------



## mcgooglian

Diplomatic
Informative
Tactical
Logistical


----------



## angularvelocity

Diplomatic
Strategic
Supporter


----------



## Linesky

Perseus said:


> Questioner (NP)
> Supporter (FP)
> Informative (NJ)
> 
> NFJ leaning towards NFP
> 
> INFJ Skylark
> ENFJ Teacher
> 
> Young people may mimic some characteristics of their teachers? (and their real self may be disguised?)


meeeee? xNFJ? 
wow *stares into the deep*
way to go to make me even more confused about my type.
:blushed:

We should discuss Perseusian typology, one-on-one, soon. Lemme know when you have time.

Perhaps it's useful to add that Creator was a runner-up.


----------



## Severance

Arranger
Creator
Messenger


----------



## greencore

I'm flattered that you say well rounded. Artist is even better (closer?) than Arranger. But Logistical, Tactical, Questioner, and even Supporter were kind of close. Maybe it was one of those instead?


----------



## monique

Diplomatic
Questioner
Informative


Very interested in what you have to say :happy:


----------



## Perseus

mcgooglian said:


> Diplomatic
> Informative
> Tactical
> Logistical


Diplomatic NF, but do you know the meaning of the word, low unexplosive
Informative NJ
Tactical SP
Logistical  SJ


I had you down as ISTP Bear (Mechanic) before, but this is Horsemen (Salesman) ESFJ language. Maybe, you ought to sell cars ? 

It looks increasingly like I am not getting to basic personality types but a situationalist overlay program ?


----------



## Perseus

monique said:


> Diplomatic
> Questioner
> Informative
> 
> 
> Very interested in what you have to say :happy:



*Diplomatic NF
Questioner NP
Informative* *NJ*


*INFX* *Song Bird*


----------



## Perseus

*Cat or Weasel*



Severance said:


> Arranger
> Creator
> Messenger



Arranger SF
Creator TP
Messenger  FJ


I am going to have to refine the system. Favourite is Cat ISFP. 

But your name Severance veers towards ENFP Cat Weasel variant. Stick clear of Car Salesmen.


----------



## rswear

Diplomatic 
Supporter 
Creator


----------



## WickedQueen

Perseus said:


> However, you are an ESTJ. I suspect your Thinking is quite high, despite the crazy non-thinking moments.


Dunno. Friends calling me "crazy bitch" all the time.
 



> A definite strong leaning towards ESTP though, the dangerous Big Cats. I suspect calculated craziness for shock effect: Goth-way. A bit of a Lion in you!


Wanna tested it? Rawrrr...!
* 
*


> I would say that you are really ESTP.


Meh. I made a clothes schedule for work every day, and I prefer well-planned activities.
You're just saying that so you can have a rational-logical reason for yourself to justify your romantic feelings for me. :tongue:


----------



## Perseus

*Ideal World*



avalanche183 said:


> Diplomatic
> Strategic
> Supporter




*Diplomatic NF
Strategic NT
Supporter FP

INXP Salamander perhaps. I might change the animal. I can be INXP Turtle, so it is sort of like me without the hard shell. 

But the Diplomacy may be an overlay behaviour, not a direct cognitive experience. This stuff is much trickier than it seems as people act outside of type. 

I acted out of type, but I got a head injury and I reverted back to type and I cannot rebuild the shield (Freudian terms); shell in Perseus Animism. 
*


----------



## Perseus

*Martingale*



WickedQueen said:


> Dunno. Friends calling me "crazy bitch" all the time.
> 
> 
> Wanna tested it? Rawrrr...!
> *
> *
> Meh. I made a clothes schedule for work every day, and I prefer well-planned activities.
> You're just saying that so you can have a rational-logical reason for yourself to justify your romantic feelings for me. :tongue:


I would need a Martingale


----------



## Perseus

rswear said:


> Diplomatic
> Supporter
> Creator



Diplomatic NF
Supporter FP
Creator  TP


INFP 

The Perseus system does not take much notice of the I - E scale


----------



## WickedQueen

perseus said:


> i would need a martingale


hottt...!!


----------



## Perseus

avalanche183 said:


> Diplomatic
> Strategic
> Supporter



Diplomatic NF
Strategic NT
Supporter FP

INXP


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

I chose 4 instead of being a boring sheep & picking 3

Questioner
Diplomatic
Creator
Supporter


----------



## NephilimAzrael

Strategic Logistical Creator


----------



## thewindlistens

I'd really appreciate an explanation on what exact meaning you place on each of those words. I assume they differ from the dictionary definitions?


----------



## Perseus

Surreal Breakfast said:


> I chose 4 instead of being a boring sheep & picking 3
> 
> Questioner
> Diplomatic
> Creator
> Supporter





Questioner NP
Diplomatic NF
Creator TP
Supporter FP

INFP > T (very slightly) mostly INFP


----------



## Perseus

thewindlistens said:


> I'd really appreciate an explanation on what exact meaning you place on each of those words. I assume they differ from the dictionary definitions?


I did not double-check the definitions. I really ought to do this! Still work to do on the refinement of the system. This just takes a lot of time.


----------



## εmptε

* I'd be an ENTP by your system now 

In mine you said 'Creator' = TJ
Now it's TP.  Make up your mind hehe just joking.
*


----------



## Perseus

*Hawkeye + Composer or Creator ?*



NephilimAzrael said:


> Strategic Logistical Creator



Strategic NT
Logistical SJ
Creator TP

INTJ > P (very slightly)

Arranger could be called Composer SF. 

*arrange* | rend | v. LME. [OFr. arangier, arengier (mod. arranger), f. A-5 + rangier RANGE v.1] I v.t. 1 Draw up in ranks or in lines of battle. obs. exc. as passing into sense 2. LME. 2 Put into proper or requisite order; dispose; adjust. M18. 3 Plan or settle beforehand the details of (something to be done); give instructions for, cause to take place. L18. 4 Mus. Adapt (a composition) for instruments or voices other than those for which it was written. E19. 5 Settle (a dispute, claim, etc.). M19. 6 Adapt (a play etc.) for performance, esp. for broadcasting. M20. 

*compose* | kmpz | v. LME. [(O)Fr. composer, based on L componere (see COMPOUND v.) but re-formed after L pa. pple compositus and (O)Fr. poser: see POSE v.1] I Put together. 1 v.t. Make by assembling parts; make up, construct. obs. exc. as below. LME. b Fashion, frame. L15-L17. 2 spec. a v.t. Construct in words, write as author, produce in literary form. LME. b v.t. Construct in notes of music, produce in musical form; set (words) to music. L16. c v.i. Construct a work or works in words or music; engage in literary or musical creation. E17. 3 v.t. In pass. (orig. of sense 1, but now assoc. w. sense 6). Be made up, be formed; be constituted of, consist of. M16. 4 v.t. Printing & Typogr. Arrange (characters) by hand or machine, or electronically, in the order to be reproduced in print; set (an article, book, etc.) in type or otherwise prepare for printing. M17. 5 v.t. Put together to form a whole; spec. arrange artistically. M17. 6 v.t. Constitute, make up, be the constituents or material of. (See also sense 3 above.) M17.

*create* | kriet | v. LME. [L creat- pa. ppl stem of creare bring forth, produce: see -ATE3. Earliest as pa. pple created, an extension (see -ED1) of CREATE a.] I v.t. 1 Of a divine agent: bring into being; esp. form out of nothing. Also w. obj. & compl. LME. 2 v.t. Invest (a person) with (a rank, title, etc.). LME. 3 v.t. Make, form, or constitute for the first time or afresh; bring into legal existence; invent. (Implied earlier in CREATION 2.) L16. 4 v.t. Cause, occasion, produce, give rise to, (a condition, set of circumstances, etc.) L16. 5 Of an actor: be the first to represent (a role) and so give it its character. L19


---------------------------------------------------------
Excerpted from The Oxford Interactive Encyclopedia
Developed by The Learning Company, Inc. Copyright (c) 1997 TLC Properties Inc. 

PS: Perseus envisages a different cognitive system for Composing and Creation. INTJ are thought possible to be Creative, but in practice they do NOT actually do this in public. They block it off. NPs may not act on their perception because of danger.

The Perseus system one-liner:

"Too many Merchants and Thieves at the Carnival*" (could be Bull Fight)


----------



## Perseus

*Lizard*



Ookami said:


> * I'd be an ENTP by your system now
> 
> In mine you said 'Creator' = TJ
> Now it's TP.  Make up your mind hehe just joking.
> *


TP is right.

You are a SNAKE ENTP, but as you are listening, you may in fact be a LIZARD, P still on the Richter Scale.

Your ideas must be able survive an Earthquake (Perseus speak). Combined with N + NP, Neptune is far out "he is on a different planet", but "what galaxy is he on?".


----------



## εmptε

*Lizards and Snakes are some of my favorite creatures, and I don't think I listen as much as you think. I just got called a stubborn ass by INFJs the other day because I wouldn't change my opinion to fit theirs.... silly INFJs without logic.

savannah monitor are cool D:

REPOST:
YouTube - savannah monitor inhales mice
*


----------



## Perseus

*Hawkeye*



Antagonist said:


> Questioner
> Informative
> Controller
> 
> roud::crazy:



Questioner NP
Informative NJ
Controller *TJ

INTJ*


----------



## Linesky

Perseus,
I had told you about Questioner - Informative - Supporter
and added that Creator was the runner-up.
What influence would that addition have?
You described me as xNFJ (without the consideration of Creator as fourth) and this is rather surprising to me since I've always been sure that I'm a P.


----------



## monique

Perseus said:


> *Diplomatic NF*
> *Questioner NP*
> *Informative* *NJ*
> 
> 
> *INFX* *Song Bird*


I tend to get INTP more often than not on other tests but I've never been entirely sure of my Thinker/Feeler thingy so I'm quite happy to be a Song Bird for now. Why are you unsure on my last letter? I'm pretty sure I'm not a J. And, like thewindlistens I too would like some explanations as to the meanings of the words. For example I took Informative to mean informing people; not a day goes by when I'm telling someone a theory I have read about or heard on telly recently. I love sharing my knowledge:tongue:. But overall a very good system


----------



## Perseus

*Trees in a Wood*



monique said:


> I tend to get INTP more often than not on other tests but I've never been entirely sure of my Thinker/Feeler thingy so I'm quite happy to be a Song Bird for now. Why are you unsure on my last letter? I'm pretty sure I'm not a J. And, like thewindlistens I too would like some explanations as to the meanings of the words. For example I took Informative to mean informing people; not a day goes by when I'm telling someone a theory I have read about or heard on telly recently. I love sharing my knowledge:tongue:. But overall a very good system




It is at a beta stage. P is thought by Perseus to be more of a global geographic view, the P type would prefer ecology to biology. 

So the P type would like to put names to the animals (information) as part of a greater whole study, whereas the biologist might go into more detail and disect the species and be l pedantic over close species. The biologist might miss the greater scheme of things. It happens in my work all the time. In fact, it cost me my job, the constant bickering over details and missing the bigger picture. 

Not that the Ps cannot lose track of an even bigger picture.


----------



## Linesky

o Perseus, please answer my question


----------



## Perseus

*Bird of Prey*



skyline said:


> Perseus,
> I had told you about Questioner - Informative - Supporter
> and added that Creator was the runner-up.
> What influence would that addition have?
> You described me as xNFJ (without the consideration of Creator as fourth) and this is rather surprising to me since I've always been sure that I'm a P.



Questioner (NP)
Supporter (FP)
Informative (NJ)

NFJ leaning towards NFP (my mistake in transcription)

Creator TP

makes you a NTP

The first one should have been NFP not NFJ

I suspect one of the Ts has a shortfall. 

*Ingenious* 
*Autonomous* 
*Resolute

Resolute probably falls behind the other two. Plays second fiddle to Authentic ???

I am getting to grips with what experts must already know. Although, I thought it up myself, I do not think I am the first! Psychologists worth their salt will know this! I suspect they are highly paid dangerous people!

Two I have met were ENTJ and the third a INFJ. 
*


----------



## Perseus

*Secondary Self*



greencore said:


> I'm flattered that you say well rounded. Artist is even better (closer?) than Arranger. But Logistical, Tactical, Questioner, and even Supporter were kind of close. Maybe it was one of those instead?


Logistical SJ
Tactical SP
Questioner NP
Supporter FP

You seem like a Shape Shifter. Although you are an INTP, you could at times be mistaken for an ISTP.


----------



## Linesky

Perseus said:


> Questioner (NP)
> Supporter (FP)
> Informative (NJ)
> 
> NFJ leaning towards NFP (my mistake in transcription)
> 
> Creator TP
> 
> makes you a NTP
> 
> The first one should have been NFP not NFJ
> 
> I suspect one of the Ts has a shortfall.
> 
> *Ingenious*
> *Autonomous*
> *Resolute
> 
> Resolute probably falls behind the other two. Plays second fiddle to Authentic ???
> 
> I am getting to grips with what experts must already know. Although, I thought it up myself, I do not think I am the first! Psychologists worth their salt will know this! I suspect they are highly paid dangerous people!
> 
> Two I have met were ENTJ and the third a INFJ.
> *


Thank you for your analysis. ^_^
Also, if it's about me, thank you for the second one that you've probably solved yourself since I didn't answer to that poll. I'm going to think about that some time .

What do you mean by: "I suspect one of the Ts has a shortfall." ?


----------



## Perseus

*Autonomy*



skyline said:


> Thank you for your analysis. ^_^
> Also, if it's about me, thank you for the second one that you've probably unsolved yourself since I didn't answer to that poll. I'm going to think about that some time .
> 
> What do you mean by: "I suspect one of the Ts has a shortfall." ?


This leads on to the next poll.

PersonalityCafe - View Poll Results

All this is giving me a headache. I expect you too. 

I am trying to resolve things in my own life. By asking questions the NP way. Do NPs have to be autonomous is the big question ? 

*autonomous* | tnms | a. E19. [f. Gk autonomos (see next) + -OUS.] Of, pertaining to, or characterized by autonomy; self-governing, independent; free of external influence or control.

---------------------------------------------------------
Excerpted from The Oxford Interactive Encyclopedia
Developed by The Learning Company, Inc. Copyright (c) 1997 TLC Properties Inc. 

Is it possible to be autonomous in modern society without lots of dosh? Left to my own devices. I want to be free of Bullies ESTJ and other control freaks.


----------



## slowriot

questioner
informative
creator


----------



## εmptε

*^ ENTP* roud:


----------



## slowriot

hahahahaha yeah an entp hermit, sure. :laughing:


----------



## de l'eau salée

Diplomatic
Creator
Supporter


----------



## Perseus

*Ntp*



slowriot said:


> questioner
> informative
> creator



questioner NP
informative TJ
creator TP


NTP


----------



## Perseus

*Nfp*



Silhouetree said:


> Diplomatic
> Creator
> Supporter



Diplomatic NF
Creator TP
Supporter FP


NFP


----------



## Briggs

strategic
questioner
informer

??


----------



## snail

questioner, supporter, creator, but I did consider picking diplomatic instead of questioner. It just sounded too formal. I do want to be a peacemaker more than a researcher, but diplomacy often comes at the cost of authenticity. That's why I didn't pick it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mrmatt

tactical questioner creator

it was hard to decide so im not sure how accurate this will be roud:


----------



## Viktoria2

*Questioner 
Supporter 
Messenger
Creator

I couldn't pick just three. No one was better than the other...it was too hard to decide...:sad:*


----------



## snail

The more I think about it, the more I want to change my answer. It's possible to be both diplomatic and authentic. I don't ask nearly as many questions as I did before going to school destroyed my thirst for knowledge and discouraged my ability to self-educate.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## More Tea

My picks:

Enforcer
Questioner
Informative

I just got off my shift, so there may be a certain work-related bias in play, for what that is worth. Interesting system, BTW!


----------



## Jack Rabid

Perseus said:


> Which of the following describes you best?


 You are a curious character Sir Perseus.. I find you random and abstract.. Or do I? Actually reading this thread,I find you quite insightful and intuitive.. meaning accurate..
SO my respect is gained..

I am picking 4 because the 4th one is also very important..

*Questioner*.. I do not stop learning and searching for new ideas.. I do not accept ready made excuses or ideas.. I do not follow the beaten path.. Everything poses a question..No?

*Informer*.. Logically follows the questioner as knowledge is gained and wisdom earned.. naturally the need to share is logical and necessary

*Supporter*.. I do not strive to be number 1.. I am happy to be number 2 or a liaison between.. In the context of Military.. i would never advance beyond Captain.. A natural leader and charismatic enough to be an officer. But still not comfortable away from the action or among the fat cats solely.. A mentor to those inferior in rank to me.. always trying to help and encourage those below me to reach above me.. 

*Logistical*... Always using logic to accurately predict events and behaviors both individually and more generally.. patterns are easy .. The problem being, I am just intuitive enough to know when something is going to defy logic.. I can never predict what will happen then.. only that something outside the realm of logic is about to happen.. those are those wild card moments which I live for.. something new is going to happen, something unpredictable.. The moment of random variables which disrupt the natural flow of things.. priceless!


----------



## Perseus

*INFJ Skylark*



EvilByte said:


> Diplomatic
> Informative
> Supporter
> 
> This describes me pretty well. The "Diplomatic" was a little hard, but that's just because sometimes I'm a little too shy and soft.




Diplomatic NF
Informative NJ
Supporter FP



INFJ > P

The Perseus System is still under development and may need rethinking. It was thought up as an inductive leap in about ten minutes, mostly the time it took to write it down. Refinements and alterations took about an hour.


----------



## Perseus

andrea said:


> Perseus, your system was developed independently of MBTI?




Yep, mostly. However, the MBTI provided a framework which I did not such much reject as I was not happy with its logistics and both Keirsey (good) and Berens did not seem logical.

A lot was convergent thinking. The work of Frances Wickes was influential and so were the poems of Bob Dylan and John Lennon. These two songwriters may have been influenced by MBTI so I would have got it second hand. John Steinbeck was influential as well. 

Personal experience played a large part and was the prompt for a problem to be solved (why did people gang up on me and someone try to murder me? And why did they get away with it? ) I have known MBTI for not much more than a year, only discovering it in February 2008 (from memory of the date).


----------



## Perseus

Jack Rabid said:


> You are a curious character Sir Perseus.. I find you random and abstract.. Or do I? Actually reading this thread,I find you quite insightful and intuitive.. meaning accurate..
> SO my respect is gained..
> 
> I am picking 4 because the 4th one is also very important..
> 
> *Questioner*.. I do not stop learning and searching for new ideas.. I do not accept ready made excuses or ideas.. I do not follow the beaten path.. Everything poses a question..No?
> 
> *Informer*.. Logically follows the questioner as knowledge is gained and wisdom earned.. naturally the need to share is logical and necessary
> 
> *Supporter*.. I do not strive to be number 1.. I am happy to be number 2 or a liaison between.. In the context of Military.. i would never advance beyond Captain.. A natural leader and charismatic enough to be an officer. But still not comfortable away from the action or among the fat cats solely.. A mentor to those inferior in rank to me.. always trying to help and encourage those below me to reach above me..
> 
> *Logistical*... Always using logic to accurately predict events and behaviors both individually and more generally.. patterns are easy .. The problem being, I am just intuitive enough to know when something is going to defy logic.. I can never predict what will happen then.. only that something outside the realm of logic is about to happen.. those are those wild card moments which I live for.. something new is going to happen, something unpredictable.. The moment of random variables which disrupt the natural flow of things.. priceless!


Thanks for the spec on me. Random and abstract is because I am a Context Jumper PNIT and I did not know it until about a week ago. I may have been blocking this out for most of my life, because if I act naturally, nobody understands me. 

Questor NP
Informative NJ
Supporter FP
Logistical SJ


Answers only reveal a strong N & P. I suspect you are an INTP from your precise reply. Perhaps:

*NPTI*-"the mediator"
With a kind, agreeable nature, this subtype wants to classify and sort much like the NPIT, but tries to do this from within whichever system is dominant.

*Data* on the Starship

I recommend the Paragon Test, click on my signature, for testing true type and getting through any masks.


----------



## Perseus

*May the Force be with You*



More Tea said:


> My picks:
> 
> Enforcer
> Questioner
> Informative
> 
> I just got off my shift, so there may be a certain work-related bias in play, for what that is worth. Interesting system, BTW!



Enforcer ST
Questioner NP
Informative NJ

Don't know, try the Paragon Test. Work is masking the true self. I suspect another INTP acting INTJ in an SJ environment (possibly Finance, Banking ?).


----------



## Perseus

tdmg said:


> I'm:
> 
> Diplomatic NF
> Informative NJ
> Questioner NP
> Strategic NT
> 
> If by creator you mean physical creations, that I am not, but if you mean the creation of ideas, that I am.
> 
> Any more insights?




Possibly you are:

*NPTI*-"the mediator"
With a kind, agreeable nature, this subtype wants to classify and sort much like the NPIT, but tries to do this from within whichever system is dominant.

I suspect you real category is NEPT, but I have not got access to this description. But as we can shape-shift, it is mostly of academic interest.

There are people out there and on INTP Central that are more advanced and professionals in the field. 

They can get Extrovert input. Mine is all Introverted stuff. No input from other people in the real world, except for observation of behaviour and ESP*. (*Anything the ENTJs don't understand)

I have been told that the information is there but it is Secret. Psychology Professors, Intelligence Services may know much more. 

Personally, I just want out of my prison cell (away from the Bullies ESTJ) because of unfortunate circumstances (caused by Community in Care).


----------



## Perseus

Please send a message if I haven't replied. It is quite hard work doing these replies. Mistakes will happen.


----------



## jochris

*Logistical
Informative
Diplomatic*


----------



## Perseus

jochris said:


> *Logistical
> Informative
> Diplomatic*



*Logistical SJ
Informative NJ
Diplomatic* *NF*

It is not only my test built all tests unless very cleverly designed may link in to your MO modus operanti rather than your underlying personality type. 

This looks like an INTJ job. 

My pyschologist had me penned as a natural ENTP. My MO was shape-shifting and although varieties of INTP most of the time, would shift to INFJ and ENTJ as work requirement necessitated. Even to ESFP for a couple of hours.


----------



## InvisibleJim

Strategic NT
Questioner NP
Creator TP

In that order also


----------



## sartreality

Perseus said:


> *Creator *(this is my highest function in that my creativity is not only expressed artistically, but I also use it to process things intellectually; I analyse first then I work out from there...)
> 
> TP
> 
> *Questioner* (this is my second highest function in that I am always analysing and questioning things; looking at things from different angles; skeptical; searching for a better understanding)
> 
> NP
> 
> *Supporter* (this is my third highest function in that it's how I express myself socially/interpersonally)
> 
> FP
> 
> *Arranger *(I added this 4th function because it's an element of my personality that's as important as the others. I strive to make my own order or paradigm, if you will of the world at large and of my own environment; It emcompasses my need for harmony and a balanced aesthetics)
> 
> SF
> 
> INxP probably really an INTP
> 
> *PNTI*-"the qc"
> This type uses a wild intellectual instinct to perfect systems, whether they were the originator or not. The weak TI creates ambivalence towards identity and logic.
> 
> This is a little iffy towards a Cold Shower.
> 
> I am jumping the gun, using Intuition and say you ought to be an Environmental Lawyer.
> 
> The Fat Cats will call you a *Rattlesnake. *Another story to follow.
> 
> I am a bit drunk when writing these replies.


Fascinating...I think I truly am an INxP. 

My F/T is balanced almost 50/50 on every test and through most of my life, starting in High School, when I first took the MBTI, I have scored as an INTP. Only recently have I consistently scored as an INFP. I believe this is because as I've matured I have valued and used my Feeling functions more. I use both my Fe and Fi functions together with my strong intuition interpersonally. 

It's funny because I very much feel like an anachronism and the fact that I'm an INxP (an INTP/INFP abstract riddle) validates this even more...an intuition I've had for a while now.

The INTP subtypes you chose for me are interesting. I think that I exhibit elements of both of them. But then, after reading through the 24 subtypes, there are 4 of them that fit me to varying degrees:


This one describes me the best IMO:
_
*TNIP-"the global paradox"*
This is the first of the two flipped rationals. From a long tradition of having their N destroy the workings of their T, the TNIP has found a way to boil anything down to a single metaphorical paradox.
_ 
Followed naturally by this one:

_*PTNI-"the cold shower"*
With the inherent paradox of being a T-strong perciever, this type excels in using parsimony to reduce systems to a simplest metaphor. This activity can be sobering.
_ 
Very true of me:

_*TIPN-"the ourobouros"*
This artistic subtype is always destroying itself, finding an identity in the process of constant self-creation. This is the mellower version of the ITs.
_ 
Also true of me:

_*PNTI-"the qc"*
This type uses a wild intellectual instinct to perfect systems, whether they were the originator or not. The weak TI creates ambivalence towards identity and logic._


So, if I'm all of these to a greater or lesser extent depending on the context, but I also have a balanced F/T function....then....hmmmm 

Rattlesnake doesn't *fit* for me somehow....?

I need to learn more about this Perseus system! 

Thanks so much for taking the time to offer your insight Andy...much appreciated!


----------



## HighVirus

Questioner
Supporter
Creator

...I think.


----------



## Nomenclature

Diplomatic
Questioner
Tactical

NFP with S tendencies? :mellow:


----------



## Stoic

Supporter

Arranger

Logistical

Hmm I would say those ones. Some were difficult to eliminate...


----------



## More Tea

Perseus said:


> Enforcer ST
> Questioner NP
> Informative NJ
> 
> Don't know, try the Paragon Test. Work is masking the true self. I suspect another INTP acting INTJ in an SJ environment (possibly Finance, Banking ?).


Hm, could well be just that. I've certainly gotten INTP before, especially before entering law. My work environment is, indeed, highly SJ (justice system/criminal law... would rather not name my exact occupation online, as it can be a public-facing career at times).

I'm curious: do you agree with the description at An INTP Profile? Parts of it feel like an autobiography, including the ability to be a chameleon and taking Star Trek (and other science fiction) much more seriously than most do. <grin> The Si discussion is likewise spot-on for me. Unlike the description, though I'm not anything resembling a hoarder, and I can't stand dissonant music.

The Eagle and Hawk INTP/INTJ matchs in your system are nifty. It may or may not be of interest, but there's an animal personality test at The Animal In You Personality Test. My best fit seems to be the Bat, as far as that test goes.


----------



## asbreathingflows

Diplomatic
Questioner
Messenger


----------



## Pablonuts25

Logistical
Questioner
Informative


----------



## Perseus

*Silk*



More Tea said:


> Hm, could well be just that. I've certainly gotten INTP before, especially before entering law. My work environment is, indeed, highly SJ (justice system/criminal law... would rather not name my exact occupation online, as it can be a public-facing career at times).
> 
> I'm curious: do you agree with the description at An INTP Profile? Parts of it feel like an autobiography, including the ability to be a chameleon and taking Star Trek (and other science fiction) much more seriously than most do. <grin> The Si discussion is likewise spot-on for me. Unlike the description, though I'm not anything resembling a hoarder, and I can't stand dissonant music.
> 
> The Eagle and Hawk INTP/INTJ matchs in your system are nifty. It may or may not be of interest, but there's an animal personality test at The Animal In You Personality Test. My best fit seems to be the Bat, as far as that test goes.


Bat in Perseus is the dark side of INFP.

*PNTI*-"the qc"
This type uses a wild intellectual instinct to perfect systems, whether they were the originator or not. The weak TI creates ambivalence towards identity and logic.

Standard INTP profile has shortcomings. Too much J. Hoarder decription is INTJ stupidity. Where did your description come from?

*PTIN*-"the collector"
The second in the physical/material subtype, the PTIN collects ideas into a centerless framework.
This description must be extreme. I said Wrong at first. 

The Perseus System (Advanced) is influenced by Babylon 5. 

Perseus Standard
Perseus 384
Perseus Advanced
Glaucus Undersea (Pressure Systems) probably will be rejected as too complicated and been done before in secret. 

Justice Department (UK):

*NITP*-"the loyalist"
The first of our value-heavy subtypes, the NITP creates an identity through adherence to usually one thought-style or system-style (which may evolve slowly over the years), finding the similarity of all things within this frame.


Dissonant Music is the dark side of INTJ. All the tests have overlay sociology mixed up and give wrong readings.


----------



## Perseus

asbreathingflows said:


> Diplomatic
> Questioner
> Messenger



Diplomatic NF
Questioner NP
Messenger FJ

Looks like NFX


----------



## Naydra

Strategic
Questioner
Informative


----------



## Starflakes

diplomatic
creator
supporter


----------



## Perseus

Naydra said:


> Strategic
> Questioner
> Informative



Strategic NT
Questioner NP
Informative NJ

I think your are probably a NTP rather than a NTJ but close.


----------



## Perseus

Sad Robot said:


> diplomatic
> creator
> supporter



diplomatic NF
creator TP Composer is SF
supporter FP



NFP with the Feeling component the strongest


----------



## Jennywocky

I know you already did someone with this combo...



Strategic
 Questioner
 Informative

special bonus trait: Diplomatic


----------



## Naydra

Perseus said:


> Strategic NT
> Questioner NP
> Informative NJ
> 
> I think your are probably a NTP rather than a NTJ but close.


Probably, I do feel I walk the line between the two to some extent.


----------



## Perseus

Jennywocky said:


> I know you already did someone with this combo...
> 
> 
> 
> Strategic
> Questioner
> Informative
> 
> special bonus trait: Diplomatic






Strategic NT

 Questioner NP

 Informative NJ


special bonus trait: Diplomatic NF

You are N

Not like me. I am an INTP without the Diplomatic NF, although I am learning this new skill. It seems to make me even more introverted.

Did I mention my three?


----------



## Perseus

*Jennywocky*



Jennywocky said:


> I know you already did someone with this combo...
> 
> 
> 
> Strategic
> Questioner
> Informative
> 
> special bonus trait: Diplomatic






Strategic NT

 Questioner NP

 Informative NJ


special bonus trait: Diplomatic NF

You are N


----------



## Perseus

I am

*NT: Rational* 
*NP: Questor* 
*TP: Projector*

*NJ Informative
SF Arranger*

The puzzle is why aren't I NF Diplomatic instead of SF Arranger ? 

Then I am *SJ Logistical* rather than TJ Manager

It is not logical the general descriptions, not Perseus logic anyway. They are ingenious and persuasive, but they do not stand up to my independent scrutiny.


----------



## Jennywocky

Perseus said:


> Strategic NT
> Questioner NP
> Informative NJ
> special bonus trait: Diplomatic NF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are N
Click to expand...

ha ha -- well you got that right! :laughing:

...And on the INTP 24-type test, I'm an NPIT. 
I always focus on N.


----------



## Starflakes

Perseus said:


> diplomatic NF
> creator TP Composer is SF
> supporter FP
> 
> 
> 
> NFP with the Feeling component the strongest


It was really difficult to decide though. I ended up going with supporter over informer. I think that's right...not totally sure though. Also perhaps diplomatic should have gone last...my ideal self is really dipolomatic...but in actuality I'm probably not as diplomatic as I would like to be or as diplomatic as I think I am.

Also if I could choose 5 instead of three I would have added informer (or messenger because the two seem similar to me...maybe I need a dictionary?) and strategic.


----------



## Perseus

*Beta Stage*



Sad Robot said:


> It was really difficult to decide though. I ended up going with supporter over informer. I think that's right...not totally sure though. Also perhaps diplomatic should have gone last...my ideal self is really dipolomatic...but in actuality I'm probably not as diplomatic as I would like to be or as diplomatic as I think I am.
> 
> Also if I could choose 5 instead of three I would have added informer (or messenger because the two seem similar to me...maybe I need a dictionary?) and strategic.




The Perseus system is at the beta stage. It was invented using Perception-Intuition and the Thinking comes afterwards. 

A Supporter would use Feeling to support a cause couple up with Intuition. A Informer would use Thinking and Judgement NJ.

I would have to find some test examples.

Lets try Badger Culling.

Would you support or oppose the cause on behalf of the industrial farmers and how would you do it, by supporting the industrial farmers or their opponents by physical presence, money etc. Or would you rather do it by EMail messages with partisan information. 

As an TP, I would probably rather do it by non-partisan information.


----------



## TurranMC

I voted:

Tactical
Strategic
Diplomatic

I figured Tactical and Strategic are basically the same thing but I'd rather double reinforce that then vote Questioner. But after looking through the list again I'd throw out both Strategic and Questioner and place myself as an Enforcer.

So I'd say I'm:

Tactical
Diplomatic
Enforcer


----------



## Perseus

*Strategic Tactical Move*



TurranMC said:


> I voted:
> 
> Tactical
> Strategic
> Diplomatic
> 
> I figured Tactical and Strategic are basically the same thing but I'd rather double reinforce that then vote Questioner. But after looking through the list again I'd throw out both Strategic and Questioner and place myself as an Enforcer.
> 
> So I'd say I'm:
> 
> Tactical
> Diplomatic
> Enforcer




All the great chess players and Commanders rely on tactics. Nelson was an idiot, but the French even more so. 

Tactical SP
Diplomatic NF
Enforcer ST

I expect you will be a successful ENTJ. This is Perception-Intutition ignoring your test results as I don't believe them as your natural self. You are an actor. 


Real you

Strategic NT
Questioner NP
Diplomatic NF

As you thought about it, you are

INTP

but

*TINP*-"the silver bullet"
This subtype is always searching for the achilles' heel of a system, with the goal of being recognized as the person who brought it down.


----------



## Naydra

TurranMC said:


> I figured Tactical and Strategic are basically the same thing...


The way I see it, Tactical refers to maneuvers executed in _particular_ situations in order to gain an advantage; and Strategic means a sort of "big picture" outlook which sets an overall plan of action. In other words, the latter is more ambitious than the former. I don't know if that's how they are being distinguished here though.


----------



## Perseus

*Great Commander*



Naydra said:


> The way I see it, Tactical refers to maneuvers executed in _particular_ situations in order to gain an advantage; and Strategic means a sort of "big picture" outlook which sets an overall plan of action. In other words, the latter is more ambitious than the former. I don't know if that's how they are being distinguished here though.



In Chess, strategy is the choice of openings and sometimes the distribution of pieces (armies), but tactics is choosing short objectives and working it out.


----------



## Sidewinder

Because you asked:

1) Tactical (far above all else, my whole life is based around this)
2) Supporter
3) Arranger and
Creator (tie between those two)

I don't believe there's anyway you will get a J out of that!


----------



## Perseus

*Cat*



Sidewinder said:


> Because you asked:
> 
> 1) Tactical (far above all else, my whole life is based around this)
> 2) Supporter
> 3) Arranger and
> Creator (tie between those two)
> 
> I don't believe there's anyway you will get a J out of that!


I closed the poll too early

1) Tactical (far above all else, my whole life is based around this) SP
2) Supporter FP
3) Arranger and SF
Creator (tie between those two) TP


Looks like a certain Cat ISFP. We would not get on together. It would be a disaster for me. It would not matter to you. 

Cats come around but leave when I put them off. The highly rated P of both Cats and Bears ISTP take a close look and they would only be disappointed and perhaps even angry. *PS are Mechanics*. PF are Slaves. PN are Psychedelics (Dreamers). PT are Doers.


----------



## Sidewinder

Perseus said:


> I closed the poll too early
> 
> 1) Tactical (far above all else, my whole life is based around this) SP
> 2) Supporter FP
> 3) Arranger and SF
> Creator (tie between those two) TP
> 
> 
> Looks like a certain Cat ISFP. We would not get on together. It would be a disaster for me. It would not matter to you.
> 
> Cats come around but leave when I put them off. The highly rated P of both Cats and Bears ISTP take a close look and they would only be disappointed and perhaps even angry. *PS are Mechanics*. PF are Slaves. PN are Psychedelics (Dreamers). PT are Doers.


Well ... okay. But I typically find I've gotten along well with INTPs as co-workers and acquaintances. I don't really see the conflict here.


----------



## Perseus

*Until the Shit hits the Fan*



Sidewinder said:


> Well ... okay. But I typically find I've gotten along well with INTPs as co-workers and acquaintances. I don't really see the conflict here.




It is OK until trouble (third party) occurs. This may take years. Nothing to have grudges about until the ESFJ/ENTJs interfere. ISFPs should avoid their natural seducers ENTJ because the prognosis is poor. They should NEVER try and manipulate INTPs. 

The best match for ISFP is *ESTP  Lion*

Their best advisor is ISTJ Dog. Neither of these two types get on with the INTP. INTP and ISFP are simply NOT compatible. It is a pity because ISFPS actually like INTPs but the prognosis is poor. I have found out by experience.


----------



## Irulan

Questioner
Creator
Diplomatic (but I'm not sure about this last one... maybe I should have put arranger... or logistical? Informative? They're all pretty equal for the third.)


----------



## Perseus

*Well Balanced*



Irulan said:


> Questioner
> Creator
> Diplomatic (but I'm not sure about this last one... maybe I should have put arranger... or logistical? Informative? They're all pretty equal for the third.)



Questioner NP
Creator TP

Diplomatic NF
Arranger SF
Logistical SJ
Informative NJ

The first two are NTP the INTP is the Best Man for the INTJ. My Perception-Intuition says INFJ though. N is strong throughout and FJ is very strong from the last four. This is beginning to sound like astrology. 

Q:

Would you rather be a writer or an interior designer?

Would you rather have a digital camera or a mobile phone?


----------



## Irulan

Perseus said:


> Q:
> 
> Would you rather be a writer or an interior designer?
> 
> Would you rather have a digital camera or a mobile phone?


I'd say writer and camera. I do love to design though - there is just something freeing about having a new, clean notebook and a pen.

Although I could do without both the camera and phone. Not much of a photographer - I prefer to draw - and I hate, hate, HATE talking on the phone. Phones are good when I need them though.

I really don't know what this means. :mellow: I'm pretty sure that I have a weak F, if that makes any sense.


----------



## Perseus

*Eagle*



Irulan said:


> I'd say writer and camera. I do love to design though - there is just something freeing about having a new, clean notebook and a pen.
> 
> Although I could do without both the camera and phone. Not much of a photographer - I prefer to draw - and I hate, hate, HATE talking on the phone. Phones are good when I need them though.
> 
> I really don't know what this means. :mellow: I'm pretty sure that I have a weak F, if that makes any sense.




INTP.

The Paragon test might be a guide to your ordered preferences. Not the same type as me. A more socially acceptable type. INTPs can vary considerably. 

So much that I am never identified as an INTP by the authorities (mistaken for an ISTP with tragic results), although I have been penned as an ENTP by enemies.


----------



## Irulan

So does that mean that this test identifies me as INTP?

Interesting...


----------



## Perseus

*Unsure*



Irulan said:


> So does that mean that this test identifies me as INTP?
> 
> Interesting...




The test is unsure and my PN is unsure from the information. The next step would be to take the Paragon test (click on my signature). You have to be scrupulously honest with this test. 

Types identified that do not use mobile phones socially: INFJ (2) & INTP main ones.

But also INTJ. 

I used to hate phones, but now I just dislike them. I do not like speaking on the radio, but I like TV appearances (if there is not too much traveling). 

In the UK 30% of households are not connected to the Internet.


----------



## Irulan

Oh, I took the paragon test yesterday when I saw it in your signature.

I=11, N=8, F=8, J=10

I'm quite sure that I'm an INFJ anyways, but just wanted to see how this test came out. I find that I sometimes act ENFP or INTJ when I'm not in a familiar situation though.

I hate phones, and I purposely don't answer them. I purposely don't answer my door either. haha
I don't like speaking on the radio either. I've never been on television, but back in the day I did have a bunch of lead parts in plays, and I didn't mind that. I'm also used to singing in front of people. I don't know if that means anything.


----------



## Perseus

*Budgie*



Irulan said:


> Oh, I took the paragon test yesterday when I saw it in your signature.
> 
> I=11, N=8, F=8, J=10
> 
> I'm quite sure that I'm an INFJ anyways, but just wanted to see how this test came out. I find that I sometimes act ENFP or INTJ when I'm not in a familiar situation though.
> 
> I hate phones, and I purposely don't answer them. I purposely don't answer my door either. haha
> I don't like speaking on the radio either. I've never been on television, but back in the day I did have a bunch of lead parts in plays, and I didn't mind that. I'm also used to singing in front of people. I don't know if that means anything.




It looks as though you are an INTJ as clear as bell, but of a rather extreme and unusual kind:

IJFN  

I have not got a description of the sub-types.

Male INFJs can have career problems and with that comes relationship problems. Lack of opportunity in the UK. Graphic designers is a common occupation. Career advisors, forensic psychologists, conference organisers are others.


----------



## Irulan

Well, that explains a lot. :happy:

Glad I'm not a guy... Still confused about my career though. I like too many totally different things. I'm almost done with a multidisciplinary BS which focuses mostly on psychology.


----------



## Perseus

*Protection*

PF is a Provider on the Perseus System. Not only money or meals, but emotional support and advice. For the benefit of partner or family.

Downside in the workplace could be nepotism, favouritism and in the family context over-protection.


----------



## firedell

Questioner.
Creator.
Supporter.

I wasn't sure whether to add Messenger/Informative.


----------



## Perseus

inebriato said:


> Questioner.
> Creator.
> Supporter.
> 
> I wasn't sure whether to add Messenger/Informative.


Questioner. NP
Creator. TP Composer-Arranger is SF
Supporter. FP

Strong P 50% 

My PN says NFP

Messenger FJ Informative TJ


----------



## firedell

Perseus said:


> Questioner. NP
> Creator. TP Composer-Arranger is SF
> Supporter. FP
> 
> Strong P 50%
> 
> My PN says NFP
> 
> Messenger FJ Informative TJ


I know I am defiantly NFP. 
It depends on my mood whether i'm introverted or extroverted on certain days.
Thanks.


----------



## char1es

What different types of ISFP's have you identified?


----------



## Perseus

*Beta Stage*



char1es said:


> What different types of ISFP's have you identified?


I have not got that far.

It is all independent with me.

SF Artist
FS Crazy
PS Mechanic
FP Disciple

AND MORE

Try the Paragon Test in my signature.

I think I ought to get ino the real world and just have fun. I wish I was my old hard working self. I knew where I was. Not any more.


----------



## char1es

Yeah, the result I got from the Paragon test was ISFP. There's no doubt about it, I've confirmed it in so many different ways. I'm definitely working with the world as an ISFP. I just need to start sensing everything that I experience more objectively THEN make feeling judgments, only then, will I not be "Crazy" as you so put it. :laughing:

Or maybe that craziness will always linger, we'll see though. Muahahaha. :laughing:

I've noticed once I make a feeling judgments, it closes off my experience with whatever I judged, so that's definitely not a good thing.

I did make a rather large feeling judgment last night, and that was to embrace minimalism a lot more in my life.

I'm cleaning this house up, it is way too cluttered for my own comfort.

From my own minimalistic kind of perspective, as I see it, your functions are:

Ti
Ne
Si
Fe

You just need homeostasis..a kind of stable inner equilibrium that is congruent with what is external as well.

The functions are setup to think about what you sense, find the external environmental meanings, and connect to people with that in regards.

Try congregating yourself with finding external meanings in the moment along with connecting with other people in a minimalistic kind of way.

Since you're feeling lonely, that's probably your Devilish Fi in which is making you feel it. Either embrace your shadow along with your main functions or avoid the shadow until you get your main functions working more harmoniously.

Don't even know if that made sense. :laughing:

Also, like me, you need to lighten up...a lot.


----------



## Perseus

Find yourself a Fat Cat ESTP. It is not so easy for the male of the species.I can't help. It is at the opposite end of the spectrum to me. 

So I dunno by instinct. I will have to ask Lucifer.


----------



## char1es

Lucifer = evil INFJ?


----------



## Perseus

*Fallen Angel*



char1es said:


> Lucifer = evil INFJ?




Lucifer; bringer of light and the name of my bicycle.


----------



## Irulan

Perseus said:


> Find yourself a Fat Cat ESTP. It is not so easy for the male of the species.I can't help. It is at the opposite end of the spectrum to me.
> 
> So I dunno by instinct. I will have to ask Lucifer.


Um...

Nothing sexier than a man who talks to his bicycle...
:shocked:
:crazy:


----------



## Phoenix

questioner 

informative

creator


----------



## On the road to Damascus

Hummmmmmm,
Diplomatic - I like people to get along.
Strategic - I like to see the big picture and see how everything hangs together.
Questioner - I never stop asking questions - of myself, the world around me, the status quo.

I would like to add one more that is not on the list - Quester = questioning and adventuring with a purpose! :happy:


----------



## Perseus

Phoenix said:


> questioner
> 
> informative
> 
> creator


questioner NP

informative NJ

creator TP

I am not making Judgements anynore until get more Perception


----------



## εmptε

more*

*text length*


----------



## Perseus

*Without Conditions*



On the road to Damascus said:


> Hummmmmmm,
> Diplomatic - I like people to get along.
> Strategic - I like to see the big picture and see how everything hangs together.
> Questioner - I never stop asking questions - of myself, the world around me, the status quo.
> 
> I would like to add one more that is not on the list - Quester = questioning and adventuring with a purpose! :happy:


Diplomatic NF

Stategic NT

Questor NP

You are INTP. Do the Paragon to find the order. T nullifies NF. I donlt know what is dominant ???!!!

Maybe TNPI

*TPNI*-"the actuary"
This type is the most ambivalent of identity as well as the most logical of the subtypes. The pure debater.

V But avatar says you are a Replicant ??? !!!


----------



## εmptε

*Also; Questioner, Informative, Creator is what I chose and you said I was ENTP. Thus that person should be ENTP too. Though you never did the TNPE type things.*


----------



## Phoenix

Perseus said:


> questioner NP
> 
> informative NJ
> 
> creator TP
> 
> I am not making Judgements anynore until get more Perception


idk what's more confusing: 

A. What you wrote.
B. The fact that it's pink.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Daimai

Strategic
Tactical
Informatic

No special order.


----------



## Kudo Shinichi

*Choice*

Tactical Enforcer Strategic


----------



## Luli

creator 
diplomatic
supporter

(followed by questioner/informative?)

actually maybe questioner should be in the top 3. in place of supporter.


----------



## Perseus

*Moralist FINP (Confirmed)*



Luli said:


> creator
> diplomatic
> supporter
> 
> (followed by questioner/informative?)
> 
> actually maybe questioner should be in the top 3. in place of supporter.


I think my test (if it was elaborated) would be the best. It is too basic and mistakes are easily made as it is.

But:

Creator TP
Diplomatic NF
Supporter FP
Questioner NP
Informative NJ

My system ignores the Extroversion _ Introversion scale.

In short, according to the Perseus system you are a gorgeous INFP, with introversion suppressed by perception. Or maybe the law suppresses intuition (most likely). Is you Father a lawyer? 

Your Feeling score is so high it is frightening for a Rational like me. Well, it should be frightening from past experience. 

I am a PNIT. Feeling is the Devil process for me*. Something, I am so unfamiliar with that ...... I did not recognise it when it mattered. 

*The Perseus System is mine, probably convergent thinking with past priests, but it came to me through unfortunate circumstances. 

PS: Musicians are often SF, which like artists unless they are exceptional (or rich) they need a day job. So do writers like me. The day job has gone for me right now.


----------



## Luli

thanks.
yes my feelings frighten even me!
my father was a naval officer.
i think my sfp has come out of hiding recently. i definitely fit the decsription of the isfp child but i spent my late teenage years and early adult (working world) years trying to be more rational/logical and hiding my sensitivity. now i feel free to be myself but i guess i retain the ability to morph into a more logical person if i have to. i do feel comfortable in my skin now though. i think i bring my acquired ability for nj into play in my painting which essentially is a fine balance between right and left brain skills.
thanks for your insight.:happy:


----------



## Perseus

*Sill Crazy after all these Years ? or Walking into the Officer's Club ?*



Luli said:


> thanks.
> yes my feelings frighten even me!
> my father was a naval officer.
> i think my sfp has come out of hiding recently. i definitely fit the decsription of the isfp child but i spent my late teenage years and early adult (working world) years trying to be more rational/logical and hiding my sensitivity. now i feel free to be myself but i guess i retain the ability to morph into a more logical person if i have to. i do feel comfortable in my skin now though. i think i bring my acquired ability for nj into play in my painting which essentially is a fine balance between right and left brain skills.
> thanks for your insight.:happy:


Yes, it does seem you are an ISFP. My worst match ? 

Last checks:

Which applies? In order if you really want to ...

Fashion sense:

I wasn't really paying attention. *Straighten shirt and zips up fly.*

This shows who I really am deep inside. *Writes poem, paints picture.*

This is so unique and pretty. *takes out manga.*

I hope I don't look intimidating or sluttish. *puts on apron.*

or another

The Sore Dragon: Search results for fashion sense

Prayers

"Lord, help me to stand up for my rights (if you don't mind my asking)."

"Lord help me be less independent, but let me do it my way."

"God, help me to finish everything I sta

"Lord help me to relax about insignificant details beginning tomorrow at 11:41.23 am E.S.T."

The Sore Dragon: Typology Prayers



Shout:


My Perception says INFP

My Intuition says INFP

My Thinking says INFP

My Feeling says INFP

You say ISFP


----------



## Perseus

Kudo Shinichi said:


> Tactical Enforcer Strategic



Tactical SP
Enforcer ST
Strategic NT

Unsure, can you post some more choices please?

Looks like EXTJ


----------



## Perseus

Daimai said:


> Strategic
> Tactical
> Informatic
> 
> No special order.



Strategic NT
Tactical SP
Informatic NJ

No special order.

Looks like INTX

The system needs an improvement. I need more information.


----------



## Luli

Perseus said:


> Yes, it does seem you are an ISFP. My worst match ?
> 
> Last checks:
> 
> Which applies? In order if you really want to ...
> 
> Fashion sense:
> 
> I wasn't really paying attention. *Straighten shirt and zips up fly.*
> 
> This shows who I really am deep inside. *Writes poem, paints picture.*
> 
> This is so unique and pretty. *takes out manga.*
> 
> I hope I don't look intimidating or sluttish. *puts on apron.*
> 
> or another
> 
> The Sore Dragon: Search results for fashion sense
> 
> Prayers
> 
> "Lord, help me to stand up for my rights (if you don't mind my asking)."
> 
> "Lord help me be less independent, but let me do it my way."
> 
> "God, help me to finish everything I sta
> 
> "Lord help me to relax about insignificant details beginning tomorrow at 11:41.23 am E.S.T."
> 
> The Sore Dragon: Typology Prayers
> 
> 
> 
> Shout:
> 
> 
> My Perception says INFP
> 
> My Intuition says INFP
> 
> My Thinking says INFP
> 
> My Feeling says INFP
> 
> You say ISFP


well as for fashion it's more.."that's unique and shows what i am as a person and won't make me look too fat!"
for prayer..or rather plea to myself..." let me stand up for my rights and stop being anxious and finish all those wonderful projects i want to do."

i guess i'm difficult to type exactly. it's just isfp seems to fit better than the others. 
are isfp's intrinsically bad types? :blushed:


----------



## Perseus

*Muses*



Luli said:


> well as for fashion it's more.."that's unique and shows what i am as a person and won't make me look too fat!"
> for prayer..or rather plea to myself..." let me stand up for my rights and stop being anxious and finish all those wonderful projects i want to do."
> 
> i guess i'm difficult to type exactly. it's just isfp seems to fit better than the others.
> are isfp's intrinsically bad types? :blushed:





The final call is with you. No types are intrinsically bad. It is just that the INTP runs into trouble with the ISFP. There is a terrible communication problem. The ISFP mistakes the intentions of the other. But the INTP intuitively knows if they on the same planet (agenda, job role etc.). 

The tests record ISFP/ISTJ ISFP/INFP

I would put a bet on you being a rare type of INFP. 

Jobs for INFPs: legal mediator, forensic psychologist, researcher, graphics designer

Jobs for ISFPs: artist, bookkeeper, personal assistant, marine biologist

Faults of INFP: tend to be complacent and drift to the easy option, which they regret later in life. 

According to the Perseus System, the best match for a INFP is an ENTP, the best match for an ISFP is an ESTP Big Cat. The flighty Artist hitches up with the Art Dealer, the Legal Mediator INFP with the Investment Broker, the Character Actor INFP with the Art Director.


----------



## Zygomorphic

Diplomatic - Questioner - Supporter, I suspect.

I found Creator, Informative, and Messenger to be somewhat descriptive as well, but it seems as if everyone is limiting themselves to three options.


----------



## Perseus

*NFP Ferret or Love Bird*



Zygomorphic said:


> Diplomatic - Questioner - Supporter, I suspect.
> 
> I found Creator, Informative, and Messenger to be somewhat descriptive as well, but it seems as if everyone is limiting themselves to three options.


Diplomatic - NF
Questioner - NP
Supporter FP

Classic NFP I-E scale is not discerned


Creator, TP
Informative, TJ
Messenger FJ


----------



## Trooka

*Trying to figure out my personality type*

Informative, Questioner, Arranger, maybe also Logistical.

Trying to figure out if I am ISTP, INTP, INTJ. They all seem to ring true for me depending on the day.


----------

